# Bootssitze



## Gorcky (29. August 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, wo ich Bootssitze zum anschrauben (wie die Alumakraftboote o.ä.) *günstig* herbekommen kann??#c Habe mal was von Amsterdam oder so gehört, dass man diese dort günstig bekommt, aber wer weiss??

Bei Stollenwerk und Co. sind mir diese einfach mit über  Euronnen zu teuer...

Danke und Gruß,

Marcel


----------



## bazawe (29. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Raven hatte mal welche im Angebot.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## FlipDaFish (29. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Meintest Du solche?

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p5714_Angelprofi-Bootssitz-incl--Bodenplatte.html

Gruß 
FlipDaFish


----------



## williwurm (29. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

ja bei awn  --www.awn.de--mfg   williwurm


----------



## HD4ever (29. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

neulich selbst 2 bei ebay gekauft ! 
*solche hier* + dazu dann Drehteller ! sind gut die Sitze, hatte ich am vorherigen Boot auch drauf ....


----------



## Gorcky (29. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

WOw, erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen schnellen Antworten, habt mir schon super weitergeholfen!!! #6

@Flip: Ja, genau solche meine ich! Ist ja schon nen ganz guter Preis, für 70€ alles zusammen, das passt schon eher!!:g


----------



## Seefliege (29. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

ich habe die sitze von angel domäne seit drei jahren im gebrauch, und rate eher dazu, die finger davon zulassen. ich musste bereits nach 1 jahr alle 4 sitze reparieren, da die bodenplatten aus holzwerkstoff aufgeweicht waren und unter normaler sitzbelastung ihren geist aufgaben. ich habe aufwendig eine stahlplatte angesetzt und einlaminiert, um den unterboden zu versiegeln. die sache hat ca. 100 € zusätzlich gekostet. so viel zum thema schnäppchen. |kopfkrat die schaniere zum hoch- und runterklappen taugen auch nichts. ich habe sie mit bohrungen und verschraubungen fixiert. nach 2-maligem gebrauch muss man sie aber trotzdem mit einem gummihammer wieder "in form" bringen, da das metall absolut ungegeignet und zu schwach ist. nächstes manko: die wechselplatten zum abnehmen der sitze rosten einem förmlich unterm a ... weg #q ich habe die sitze daher jetzt fest montiert, da ich keinen bock mehr hatte alle 2 wochen alles komplett mit rostschutz aufzuarbeiten. kurzum: ein gewaltiger fehlkauf!!! :g
empfehlen würde ich dir eher die neu bei domäne angebotetenen sitze auf hartkunststoffbasis, für die es extra noch passende sitzpolster gibt. sind in der herbstliste drin und kosten auch nicht die welt ... die oben geschilderten probleme dürften damit nicht auftreten, da die problemzonen wesentlich feuchtebeständiger und stabiler sein sollten. ich kann mich auch an einen artikel in ner angelzeitung erinnern, wo meine "lieblingssitze" gegen sitze aus kunststoff ausgetauscht wurden. #6

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## Hulk16 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Die billigen Sitze hatte ich auch mal, halten nicht lange und sind zudem super unbequem, wenn du mal 10 Std auf dem Wasser bist.
Eine große Auswahl an guten Bootssitzen findest du hier http://www.eggers.nl/
Preis Leistung passt dort........


----------



## rainer1962 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

auch platzen dei den Domäne Sitzen die Nähte, der "Trageriemen" ist nach den ersten paar Transporten eh im Eimer, der ganze Bezug usw. ist halz nur angtetackert....
eine Saison hält der Kram (nachtackern muss man dabei eh sowieso)danach kannste die Sitze wegschmeissen oder neu beziehen...


----------



## rainer1962 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Hulk,
danke für den Link 
dort bekommt man ja auch die Verlängerungen usw..


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> eine Saison hält der Kram .


 
bei mir sogar fast zwei :vik:
Jetzt sind sie aber absolut Schrott.:c


----------



## Katernborn (30. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Hallo,
die preiswertesten Bootssitze bekommst Du meiner Meinung nach bei Eggers in Jisp,kurz hinter Amsterdam,Eggers ist auch am übernächsten Wochenende auf der Fley und Lure in Holland vertreten.

Petri,Katernborn


----------



## Nordlicht (30. August 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Ich habe meine ähnlichen Sachen bei AWN gekauft.


----------



## Gorcky (1. September 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Hallo Leute,

danke für die coolen und sehr hilfreichen Tipps!!! :vik:

Was sagt ihr denn zu den Sitzen hier?? Bräuchte man aber noch ne Verlängerungsstange,oder??? 
http://www.raven.nl/de/merken/ubrige/2678_boots_zubehor/x2/

Bzw. was bräuchte ich überhaupt alles neben dem eigentlichen Bootssitz???


Und dann hab ich noch ne Frage:

Könnte ich diese Sachen "einfach so" auf mein Boot (GFK) auf den Sitzbänke draufschrauben, oder sollte ich mein Boot lieber mit Holzplatten unterlegen und diese da drauf schrauben???#t Hab irgendwie schiss, dass dann nach längerem gebrauch mit das Plastik ausreißen würde und mit ner Mutter kann ich da in demm Fall ja auch nicht arbeiten...:g

Mensch, wenn ich ein Handwerker wäre...:q

Lieben Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## Hulk16 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Solche Sitze taugen nur was für mit Motor betriebene Boote, ich denke das ist schon klar oder.
Ich habe die Ständer für meine Sitze auf einer stabilen Holzplatte verschraubt, dieses hält bereits 3,5 Jahre.
Nur bei den Sitzen selst gab es Probleme, von Raven hatte ich schon 2 Stück.
Dauerte ein 3/4 Jahr bis sie sich in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst haben.
Also ingesamt 4 billigere Sitze in 1,5 Jahren verschlissen.
Außerdem haben die so gut wie keine Polsterung, das ist nicht so prikelnd für einen langen Angeltag.
Wenn du etwas länger an den Sitzen Spaß haben willst, würde ich nicht die billigsten wählen.
Aber diese Erfahrung mußte ich ja auch erst machen.........


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Hallo!

Ja das Kreuz mit den Sitzen. Kauf am Besten nichts unter 100,-Euronen. Wie meine Vorgänger schon schrieben Tackerklammerung hält nicht, durchgesessen, gebrochen
schlechte Scharniere....

Frag doch mal bei der Bootshalle Braunschweig nach, machen gute Preise und sind kompetent in der Beratung.

Gruß 
Walleyehunter69


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. September 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Danke #6
ich glaube dieser Beitrag hat mich vor einem Fehlkauf bewart,
ich denke ich werde was bei Eggers bestellen.

Kennt Jemand im speziellen diesen Stuhl: *Fish-On stoelen Kuipstoel bekl. 45154* 

Funktioniert dieses demontage Plateau?


Ok danke


----------



## paddy111 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

habe mir dierekt welche aus amerika kommen lassen! 
http://www.attwoodmarine.com/products/parts.asp?productid=1086&path=seating&category=14&gtype=2&group=0&subgroup=0&categoryname=Seating&typename=Centric%26%23153%3B+Seat&headername=Seating


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Ich hab die Eggers 5440 bei mir drauf. 70€ für 2 Stck ist doch echt mal ein wort.
Montiert sind sie bei mir mit kurzem Fuss (Poot) und  schnellwechselhalterung (Release a seat) aus Kunstoff. In ein Ruderboot ohne Sitzbank. Geht prima, nur die Wechselhalterung könnte etwas hochwertiger sein, das ist ne wackelige angelegenheit. (Na zur not fräs ich mir eine wenn die kaputt geht...) 

(Ich nehm sie immer ab, bei den Preisen in D bekommen die evtl. sonst Füsse...)

Beim Kollegen ist einer mit Klammer (Bankklem) im einsatz. geht auch.

Man muss nur bedenken, dass die ne Ruderbank teils ganz gut erhöhen und man evtl nur noch schlecht rudern kann.


Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## bertwert6 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Hallo
habe Dinen Hilferuf gelesen und kann Dir evtl. weiterhelfen.
mal hier reinsehen
www.mcfux.de/bootssitz-angler-sitz-fuer-sitzkiep

Gruß Bert


----------



## weserangler (4. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Brauche auch Bootssitze und hab mir mal die page von eggers.nl angeschaut. Will mir dort was bestellen, finde aber kein Bestellformular oder ähnliches. Erfolgt die Bestellung per mail?


----------



## Katernborn (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssitze*

Bestellung erfolgt per Fax oder Mail,nach der Bestätigung ist Vorkasse fällig,Portokosten ziemlich hoch.
Petri:Katernborn


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssitze*

kann bisher nichts nachteiliges zu den sagen die ich immer genomen habe bisher - halten auch nen paar Jahre und nicht nur eine Saison ....ca 50 EUR / St läßt sich auch noch verkraften


----------



## weserangler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssitze*



Katernborn schrieb:


> Bestellung erfolgt per Fax oder Mail,nach der Bestätigung ist Vorkasse fällig,Portokosten ziemlich hoch.
> Petri:Katernborn




Wie hoch denn? Sollte man vorher wissen denke ich, denn wenn das Porto 50 Euro, würde ich mir eine Bestellung bei eggers.nl nochmal überlegen. Wobei, günstigere und umfangreichere Angebote habe ich im Web nicht gefunden....


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssitze*

wenn man schnell ist gibts evtl *hier* was schönes gebrauchtes ..... #h


----------



## drehteufel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssitze*



HD4ever schrieb:


> kann bisher nichts nachteiliges zu den sagen die ich immer genomen habe bisher - halten auch nen paar Jahre und nicht nur eine Saison ....ca 50 EUR / St läßt sich auch noch verkraften



Das sind doch Allpa's oder? Habe ich auch seit einem Jahr einen, bis jetzt ist alles #6


----------



## Katernborn (6. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssitze*



weserangler schrieb:


> Wie hoch denn? Sollte man vorher wissen denke ich, denn wenn das Porto 50 Euro, würde ich mir eine Bestellung bei eggers.nl nochmal überlegen. Wobei, günstigere und umfangreichere Angebote habe ich im Web nicht gefunden....


 
habe meine Bootssitze wegen der hohen Portokosten bei Eggers abgeholt,ein Anruf bei Eggers genügt und man ist über alle Kosten informiert.

Petri:Katernborn


----------

